# Three weeks and three days



## BjornBee (Feb 7, 2003)

All my light honey crystalized within weeks. The medium honey looks good. Its ok for crysalization but much of it was already in bears. not good.


----------



## power napper (Apr 2, 2005)

BjornBee, do you have a plan to salvage the bears with the crystalization? Do you think that a warm box with the plastic bears is a solution?


----------



## ChellesBees (Apr 1, 2003)

set your oven on low. Mine is electric, and the guage starts at 170, but the heating element kicks on before then. put the crystalized bears on a cookie sheet (just in case)and set them in the oven until they clear. I put my oven thermometer in there to make sure they never go above 140. Takes a little watching, but if I'm working in there anyhow, it's not a big deal. The biggest thing is to not heat them too high.


----------



## Hillside (Jul 12, 2004)

I've got a good sized ice chest type cooler. I put in the honey along with a five watt "night light". I cover the whole thing with a big blanket to reduce heat loss to a minimum and then let it sit. It takes two or three days to bring the chest up to about 100 to 110 degrees. After a few days more, the honey is nice and clear.

The temp inside the cooler varies depending on how well insulated it is and how cool the room is where the chest is placed. You may have to fool around with it for a while to get the right heat levels. 

During the spring when I sell a lot of honey, I always keep some in the chest so that it's at its best.

It costs next to nothing and is easy for honey volumes of a few gallons at a time.


----------

